# Next turn



## Superted (Jun 2, 2004)

Evening folks

Thought id let u all know how i got on and what i intend to do now. Since i started cutting ive lost just under 9kgs. feeling a lot better confidence and all that. Now what i want to know, if u guys can tell me, what would be the best thing for me to do now, i mean the best way for me to bulk pretty clean. Just stick to eating only complex carbs during the day and increasing my protein?

cheers for the continued advice guys


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You just answered your own question. Just make sure the protein is from food and not the man made stuff (powders). Post workout maybe and that is about it.


----------



## Superted (Jun 2, 2004)

grand job cheers winger


----------

